# Lenovo- Keeps Rebooting, Blue Screen



## kylea1994 (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay so i have recently brought a LENOVO G555 laptop and its been working a dream, suddenly its freezes whilst on youtube and shuts itsself down. i turn it back on and and it continuosly restarts itself. Ocasionly it will start up but will only stay on for a few minuted then shows a blue screen error message which goes too quick to read, and finishes reebotting. tried wiping it and the same thing happens. Please help....


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Boot your PC and press F8 right after POST but before the flash screen. I usually continuously tap F8 until I get to the windows advanced option menu. Scroll down to:

"Disable automatic restart on system failure"

press Enter.

Write down what it says on the bsod and post it here.

OR if you can log on, press "windows key + break". Go to "advanced/advanced system settings" then look for "startup and recovery" and click settings. Uncheck "automatically restart" then click ok and ok again.


----------



## kylea1994 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply the BSOD is as follows:



A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer

if this its the first time you have seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer if it happens again folow thesse steps:

check to be sure you have adequate disk space. if driver is identified in this stop message, disable it and check with manufacturer for driver updates. try changing video adapters.

check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. disable BIOS memory options such as shadowing and caching. if you need to use safe mode to remove components, reastart and start in safe mode. (I cant get on safemode)

Tech Info:

***STOP: 0x0000007E (0xc0000006, 0x82E87E5C, 0x94EDDA2C, 0x94EDD610)

*** CI.dLL - Address 82E87E5C base at 82E7E000, Datestamp 4a5bdac8

Collecting data for crash dump...

initializing disk for crash dump...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does it offer a non destructive repair option,or just the straight repair option with the system disks


----------

